# From zero to hero



## Issabel (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello there!
Hello, I'm 24 years old, 7 years after graduating secondary school with a passed A-level exam. I would like to study EMT to then become a paramedic and being one of u. I'm looking for some information(A LOT ) on a lot of services "how to get to this kind of studies on the University or some kinda College?' , " Are there any school or zero years which can refresh my knowledge to be ready to study that?" " do I have to go to the university, to work then in this kind of profession" "What kind of ways are to do that"...As you can see, I have a loooooooooot of questions but I cannot find a clear answer to them.I will be grateful to get some tips from you!! Im intrested in study in UK or UE countries. Currently, Im living in Netherlands but i dont speak Dutch and i know that i dont want to stay here for longer. I know that i can stuyd in English but here i ll havae to study nurse and then have one year of the practice in the hospital and there is an extra question - If its possible to get this practice without speaking Dutch?" I really hoppeee that u ll be able to help and make my dream comes true.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 6, 2021)

I think this will be hard for most of us to answer since most of us are from the US. EMS varies all over so it is hard to tell you what you need to do. I don't know if you could repost or have a mod move the post to International EMS https://www.emtlife.com/forums/international-ems.26/. Sorry!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2021)

Moved to appropriate sub-forum


----------



## Pond Life (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello Issabel,
If you go to this link it will give you every university recognised by the HCPC (registered body for paramedics). Those the Univesity either newest you or where you would like work and enquire from there.
Most Universities will now take on candidates with no experience. There are a few that are linked in with ambulance services and there are opportunities for funding through the service. Places such as SECAMB.





						Approved programmes results |
					






					www.hcpc-uk.org
				



good luck


----------

